# VIRUS ALERT added to clock on desktop toolbar



## woodrowbound (May 25, 2008)

Thought I had got rid of ushopper malware , but this pesky virus alert appears everywhere and has also meant that I have a popup saying I don't have genuine windows notfication etc. HELP! Have attached the log from HiJackthis

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 14:06: VIRUS ALERT!, on 27/05/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0013)
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bcmwltry.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\DeviceService\DevSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Ranger Remote Control\client32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\FolderSize\FolderSizeSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.1.25.0\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KService.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\Mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\VsTskMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsDeviceConnect.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Rogue System Sensor\RSSensor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WgaTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Ranger Remote Control\runplugin.exe
C:\Program Files\Ranger Remote Control\runplugin.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\UdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLTRAY.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\McTray.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\HidFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\rapimgr.exe
\perins01\RangerPrintManager$\Data\gpclient.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\windows\system32\pmropn.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.perins.net/moodle
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=74005
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = cache.hants.gov.uk:3128
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 192.168.*.*;www.perins.net;mail.perins.net
O2 - BHO: (no name) - s - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - SlimBho2.dll' - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Update Class - {6F282C89-3BD3-4387-92D9-C76428B07E07} - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.1.25.0\GoopdateBho.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\scriptcl.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\3.0.1225.9868\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Orbiscom - {D81AB57B-7327-4347-B7C7-9EF7CA87CE09} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\SlimBho2.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Gears Helper - {E0FEFE40-FBF9-42AE-BA58-794CA7E3FB53} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.3.14.0\gears.dll
O3 - Toolbar: 2nd &Speech Center - {CFE40ED8-564E-4693-A9D9-80DB70C8E460} - C:\PROGRA~1\2NDSPE~1\tts4ie.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\UdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Broadcom Wireless Manager UI] C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLTRAY.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 7.0] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Distillr\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PremierOpinion] C:\windows\system32\pmropn.exe -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ZipGenius Clean] "C:\WINDOWS\zg.exe" -cleantemp
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Printing.bat
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert link target to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selected links to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert selection to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_04\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {09C04DA7-5B76-4EBC-BBEE-B25EAC5965F5} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.3.14.0\gears.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Google Gears Settings - {09C04DA7-5B76-4EBC-BBEE-B25EAC5965F5} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Gears\Internet Explorer\0.3.14.0\gears.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\bonjour\mdnsnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\ranger remote control\nslsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\ranger remote control\nslsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\ranger remote control\nslsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\ranger remote control\nslsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\ranger remote control\nslsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\ranger remote control\nslsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {149E45D8-163E-4189-86FC-45022AB2B6C9} (SpinTop DRM Control) - file:///C:/Program Files/Azada/Images/stg_drm.ocx
O16 - DPF: {3DE44C07-DF3B-479D-8043-A6E73BECA92E} (GoalSecureAssessment.GoalControl) - http://www.goalsci.com/OCX2005/Nov2005/GoalSecureAssessment.CAB
O16 - DPF: {459E93B6-150E-45D5-8D4B-45C66FC035FE} (get_atlcom Class) - http://apps.corel.com/nos_dl_manager_dev/plugin/IEGetPlugin.ocx
O16 - DPF: {50647AB5-18FD-4142-82B0-5852478DD0D5} (Keynote Connector Launcher 2) - http://webeffective.keynote.com/applications/pconnector/download/ConnectorLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {54BE6B6F-3056-470B-97E1-BB92E051B6C4} (DeviceEnum Class) - http://h30155.www3.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsxp2k.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1188490895703
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://download.divx.com/player/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1188490993578
O16 - DPF: {CC450D71-CC90-424C-8638-1F2DBAC87A54} (ArmHelper Control) - file:///C:/Program Files/Azada/Images/armhelper.ocx
O16 - DPF: {D66F6E64-E742-4C6C-8DB8-4071EF3A9BE9} (AudioRecorder ActiveX Control) - http://www.perins.net/moodle/mod/audiorecorder/AudioRecorder.cab
O16 - DPF: {D821DC4A-0814-435E-9820-661C543A4679} (CRLDownloadWrapper Class) - http://drmlicense.one.microsoft.com/crlupdate/en/crlocx.ocx
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = Domain.perins.hants.sch.uk
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = Domain.perins.hants.sch.uk
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = Domain.perins.hants.sch.uk
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = Domain.perins.hants.sch.uk
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\WINDOWS\system32\pmai.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: PremierOpinion - C:\WINDOWS\system32\pmls.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WinCtrl32 - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WinCtrl32.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor (AdobeActiveFileMonitor) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: Capture Device Service - InterVideo Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\DeviceService\DevSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Client32 - NetSupport Ltd - C:\Program Files\Ranger Remote Control\client32.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Folder Size (FolderSize) - Brio - C:\Program Files\FolderSize\FolderSizeSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c8bb2ffc362b67) (gupdate1c8bb2ffc362b67) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\1.1.25.0\GoogleUpdate.exe" /svc /lang en (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: KService - Kontiki Inc. - C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KService.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Macromedia - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\McAfee\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe" /ServiceStart (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee McShield (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\Mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Manager (McTaskManager) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan Enterprise\VsTskMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Photoshop Elements Device Connect (PhotoshopElementsDeviceConnect) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 3.0\PhotoshopElementsDeviceConnect.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Rogue System Sensor (RSSensor) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\Rogue System Sensor\RSSensor.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: Ulead Burning Helper (UleadBurningHelper) - Ulead Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless SSO Service (WLANKEEPER) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe
O23 - Service: Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please close/disable all anti-virus and anti-malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of SDFix and make sure you are disconnected from the Internet after downloading the program but before extracting the files.


*Very Important!* Temporarily *disable* your *anti-virus*, *script blocking* and any *anti-malware* real-time protection _*before*_ performing a scan. They can interfere with SDFix and remove some of its embedded files which may cause _"unpredictable results"_.
Click on *this link* to see a list of programs that should be disabled. The list is not all inclusive. If yours is not listed and you don't know how to disable it, please ask.
*Remember to re-enable the protection again afterwards before connecting to the Internet.*

Download *SDFix* and save it to your Desktop.

Double click *SDFix.exe* and it will extract the files to %systemdrive% 
(Drive that contains the Windows Directory, typically C:\SDFix)

Please then reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually
Instead of Windows loading as normal, the Advanced Options Menu should appear
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press *Enter*
Choose your usual account.

Open the extracted SDFix folder and double click *RunThis.bat* to start the script. 
Type *Y* to begin the cleanup process.
It will remove any Trojan Services and Registry Entries that it finds then prompt you to press any key to reboot. 
Press any Key and it will restart the PC. 
When the PC restarts the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display *Finished*, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as *Report.txt* 
(Report.txt will also be copied to the clipboard ready for posting back on the forum).
Finally paste the contents of the Report.txt back on the forum with a new HijackThis log


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm going to close this thread since the poster has never replied.

Anyone with a similar problem, START YOUR OWN THREAD, please do not report an existing thread, and please do not follow the instructions for someone else, as each computer log is different.


----------

